# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  APEX et le dad

## patmaba

hello,

j'ai install apex sur ma machine win7

j'ai start les service,  marche.

je souhaite tester le dad, il ne fonctionne pas.
l'url que j'ai utilis est :
http://127.0.0.1:8080/apex/sys.htp.p?cbuf=hello

je reoit le msg 


```

```

comment rsoudre le probleme de droit pour un package pour le dad sur apex

merci

----------


## Bluedeep

Euh .... c'est quoi le "dad" ???

----------


## patmaba

DAD=Database Access Descriptor

http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E15523_01/...g.htm#i1008525

----------


## Bluedeep

Ok, merci, je comprends mieux.

N'utilisant APEX qu'avec IIS 7.5 en frontal web, je crains de ne pas pouvoir t'aider.

----------

